
Scientist announces that she is call girl and blogger Belle de Jour  - carterschonwald
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/nov/15/belle-de-jour-blogger-prostitute
======
growt
She was the female Batman! secretly helping people at night ...

------
baha_man
"Magnanti... has spoken of the time six years ago she worked as a £300 an hour
prostitute working through a London escort agency."

The sad thing is, an IT contractor could easily expect to earn £300 an hour,
especially in London.

~~~
ig1
There are very few IT contractors in london making 500k+/year.

~~~
baha_man
No, but look on Jobserve and you'll see that £300 per hour is a fairly
realistic rate.

~~~
ig1
It isn't. Where are you looking ?

